

The Audacity of Chinese Frauds - nikcub
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/27/business/27norris.html?_r=1&src=tptw

======
nikcub
here is the blog of the research firm that called a lot of these Chinese tech
firms early:

<http://citronresearch.com/>

Interesting reading.

